# Gobbler status now?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well it's been a fun hunt, but haven't lucked into getting one yet. I have had a couple gobbles the last week but not as many as the week prior. I was just wondering, I went to a place where there was a couple gobblers but didn't get any to gobble to me tonight. There was a group of 5 hens in the area still but I didn't get a single gobble around the area. My question is has gobbling calmed down a bit now? Did the gobblers split from the hens or would you expect them to still be with them?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Gobbling isn't that regimented. Turkeys don't always respond to you and will/will not respond on their own terms. The toms will stay with the hens, or at least be with the hens for some part of the day all spring. Being with or not being with the hens doesn't seem to influence whether or not they will respond. Good luck.
PS, don't forget, just cause they don't respond vocally doesn't mean they won't drop by to take a look...if you think they are in the area, call a little and give them a chance to sneak in...usually within 5-10 minutes and usually from the worst possible angle.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Would you expect most hens to be bred by now?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I was up Saturday morning scouting for the General Hunt and from when they flew off roost until the time I left around 8:30 they didn't stop gobbling. The hens were very vocal too. I just sat and watched and listened. Last year I had days with tons of Gobbles right up until the end of May.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My birds (central high up 9000') have only really stated to get hot and active this last week.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw a small group of hens, a few jakes, and one tom going nuts in Monroe on Saturday...they are wild birds but living in town. They were really vocal and the tom strutted through a pasture right by my house....


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I saw a small group of hens, a few jakes, and one tom going nuts in Monroe on Saturday...they are wild birds but living in town. They were really vocal and the tom strutted through a pasture right by my house....


You live in Monroe? I always thought those were just some tame turkeys of Petes that were wandering around . I think they head up the canyon from time to time though.

The area I was wondering there was only about 5 hens and 2 toms, the toms might have got killed but it was in an area not many know about, I saw te hens but couldn't get any gobbles.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You live in Monroe? I always thought those were just some tame turkeys of Petes that were wandering around . I think they head up the canyon from time to time though.
> 
> The area I was wondering there was only about 5 hens and 2 toms, the toms might have got killed but it was in an area not many know about, I saw te hens but couldn't get any gobbles.


Get up there in the area before day break and quietly sit and listen for them on the roost. It's a rare bird that doesn't make at least a little noise before they fly down, even though they may stay real quiet the rest of the day.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You live in Monroe? I always thought those were just some tame turkeys of Petes that were wandering around . I think they head up the canyon from time to time though.
> 
> The area I was wondering there was only about 5 hens and 2 toms, the toms might have got killed but it was in an area not many know about, I saw te hens but couldn't get any gobbles.


Yes, I live in Monroe...have for about the past 10 years or so. Weimer used to have some turkeys, but I am not sure he still does. His birds used to crossbreed with wild turkeys and we used to see some white wild turkeys from time to time. Those turkeys that are around town these days are only here in the spring....and then they head back to wherever they came from. The DWR has trapped and moved a few from time to time because of people who complain about them as a nuisance. Year in and year out there are usually some wild birds that come down by Johnny and Maury Parsons' homes....this year I haven't seen any though.

There are also usually birds that hang around Ralph Eyre's place in the canyon...those too are wild birds. But, they rarely come out of the canyon and down near Weimers'. Some of the people who live by Ralph will often feed the turkeys which I think draws them back...but, they often will get killed during the hunts too.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

A few turkeys live up at the hot springs. 

Wy2 is that you?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Is what me? Some guy at the hot springs? Ouch....I try to avoid the hot springs at all costs! That is a different crowd up there...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can we get a sub forum for the locals from Monroe? And keep them out of the rest of the statewide forum? They arr polluting the place with their southern rhetoric.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Is what me? Some guy at the hot springs? Ouch....I try to avoid the hot springs at all costs! That is a different crowd up there...


Just checking.  I bet you guys share similar views when it comes to predator management. 

Talk about mismanagement and waste of a natural resource. That place has got to go.


----------

